# "service engine soon" indicator



## neil1200 (Jun 17, 2004)

I've Altima 2002 @ 53k miles on it..

My "service engine soon" light is lit and my car is due for an oil change. For some reason last time when the oil change was due, the indicator came on too but after I changed the oil, it got turned off until now. 

I tried what someone if the forum suggested (depressing gas pedal and waiting for light to flash so you can write the code) but it didn't work at all. I didn't see no light flashing..I think I was following directions correctly.

so is it suppos to be turned on when oil change is due?? or I need to take this to the dealer to have it looked at it..( though I hate to go to delear!!)

any advice??

Thanks...and ejoy superbowl!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You can have the code read for free at Auto Zone.

Troy


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Or you could just click this link......


http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7500


And be sure to use a stopwatch when you do this.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Mark said:


> Or you could just click this link......
> 
> 
> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7500
> ...


This is true. It's REAL sensitive to time. Takes me about 3 tries to actually get it into diagnostic mode, but it does work.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

neil1-

Your situation is scary in that a check engine light 
should not typically come on unless you're just about 
out of oil in which case further driving will kill your engine.
Take that car into Nissan Service and see what the problem is.
Are you going too long between changes?
Do you have a leak?
Is it even oil related?


----------

